# Bike parts in pinas



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Mga kabayan, just want to ask if its cheaper to buy parts ain pinas and bring it here sa US. Parts like front shocks and drivetrains. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

No. 

The choices of models and makes alone is slim. There may be some secret store in Chinatown who sells below US MSRP but good luck finding it.


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

in my experience its waay cheaper to purchase bike parts here in the philippines. a shimano 3x10 xt group set costs 23,500.
xtr groupsets costs 55K

sram XX costs 80k

sram xx world cup SID for 26" costs 38,500


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

stuff would only be cheaper over there in the states if it were on sale. otherwise its better to get your gear here in manila


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll have my cousin check out the parts in Cartimar since we live like a few miles from it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jhobert said:


> Mga kabayan, just want to ask if its cheaper to buy parts ain pinas and bring it here sa US. Parts like front shocks and drivetrains.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


FYI, according to a bike shop owner-friend of mine, Shimano prices in the Philippines are the LOWEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, Shimano prices are really cheap if you know where to go. Take into consideration that there are several grey market distributors who don't sell "boxed" sets. 

Jhobert, what specific parts/brands are you looking for? I can help point you in the right direction... maybe even PM you a few numbers.


----------



## joiner222 (Aug 20, 2012)

San bang shop ang mararaming pyesa na magaganda..at madaling kausap at malaking mag bigay ng DISCOUNT?


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr_Clean said:


> Yes, Shimano prices are really cheap if you know where to go. Take into consideration that there are several grey market distributors who don't sell "boxed" sets.
> 
> Jhobert, what specific parts/brands are you looking for? I can help point you in the right direction... maybe even PM you a few numbers.


I'm looking for rigid front carbon fork, a rockshox Reba, shimano xt or xtr hydraulic brakes. We still have our house in pasay near cartimar in which where I grew up and I don't know if cartimar still has the bike stores since I haven't been back to pinas for morethan 13yrs. I'm just curious if I will save more if I purchase the parts in pinas or here in US. Thanks for the help and u are very welcome to pm me anytime.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joiner222 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sa QUIAPO dami din pyesa


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Do u guys think that sa pinas I can get a carbon rigid fork that has 1.5" straight steer tube?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> FYI, according to a bike shop owner-friend of mine, Shimano prices in the Philippines are the LOWEST IN THE WORLD.


I have to agree. I finally found a reputable shop and they were selling XT six-hole hubs for 3500 pesos a pair.

Sadly they only sell sets


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

When in Cartimar area:

Paulinas - Prices are reasonable with warranty.
Cristy's - Really cheap Shimano groupsets. Warranty? What warranty? Make sure you know how to spot knock-offs. 
VeloCity - Thomson/Crank Brothers/Chris King/Bell/Giro stuff

Makati area:
Biketown - Chris King/Hope/Indy Fab/Ibis/Pivot/Enve, other high-end parts. Prices are fair.
Sabak - Ellsworth/Titus/Yeti/etc. Their after sales support is second to none. Good mechanics too.
Dan's - Fox/Specialized/DT Swiss/Magura/Park Tools/Stans, etc. 
Grantrail - Niner dealer. Competitive prices. Bike tours. They're a fun bunch.
Lifecycle - Giant/Trek/Rockshox/SRAM/American Classic/Fulcrum/etc.

Quezon City:
Bike One - They have everything under one roof. Prices are also good.
Extreme - Mixed reviews on this shop.
Knobbies - Same as Sabak.

Cheers!


----------



## bendik.ph (Jan 13, 2010)

quiapo manila:
cycle art
kings
g c cyclist


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

meron ba nagbebenta ng side car for bikes sa pinas to bring here in US? parang pedicab?


----------



## iLUmenaughty (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr_Clean said:


> Yes, Shimano prices are really cheap if you know where to go. Take into consideration that there are several grey market distributors who don't sell "boxed" sets.
> 
> Jhobert, what specific parts/brands are you looking for? I can help point you in the right direction... maybe even PM you a few numbers.


Hi sir,

Do you have any idea where can I find wholesaler of Shimano parts sa Chinatown? Im planning to open an online Bike shop po kasi. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kingkarlseroje (Jul 5, 2015)

iLUmenaughty said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> Do you have any idea where can I find wholesaler of Shimano parts sa Chinatown? Im planning to open an online Bike shop po kasi. Thank you in advance.


Hello, sir. Have you started your online bike shop? Saan po kayo nakakabili ng murang parts? Maraming salamat


----------



## unnamed (Jul 9, 2015)

iLUmenaughty said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> Do you have any idea where can I find wholesaler of Shimano parts sa Chinatown? Im planning to open an online Bike shop po kasi. Thank you in advance.


Hi sir. Any luck in finding a wholesaler of Shimano parts? Thanks


----------



## kingkarlseroje (Jul 5, 2015)

unnamed said:


> Hi sir. Any luck in finding a wholesaler of Shimano parts? Thanks


sorry sir. wala pa din.


----------

